# how do you get tickets to the transworld show this year? (2010)



## zombygurl (Jul 28, 2009)

We recently had a halloween wedding, and I would love more than anything to be able to attend the transworld trade show in March for part of our honeymoon, but it is not available to the public. Does anyone know of anyway we can get tickets? Please let me know if there is anything we can do?


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Just make up a business name and tell them you are trying to put a business together. You don't have to prove anything. Worked for me a few years back.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Can you post where and when it is?


----------



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

It is March 25th-28th in downtown St Louis.

Click here


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I know of two ways to get them. Better hurry. One is by Jeff. Send him a pm and he can get you an invite to Transworld in St. Louis. If you would like to goto both, MinionsWeb.com can get you an invite to both if you would like. The other one is in Chicago. You can go here to send in your request for an invite from him.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You won't see many prop things in Chicago, mostly costumes and such.
Last time I looked they only had about 60 vendors.
This show is on it's last leg.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Even the hot chicks? No way! They should be that in part of the one in St. Louis.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

just did a quick look.
There are no large vendors going and even the medium vendors (that usually buy around 5 spaces) are only doing 1 10x10 booth.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Is that chicago or St. Louis or both?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Chicago, St. Louis is a different type of show, catering to haunt owners.

I did check to see if the Chicago show was booked for next year and it isn't....sooo, I would make a bet that the transworld costume show is done.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Oh and st. Louis isn't really a wholesale show, more of an end user show.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is ok. I just like to look. Gives me ideas and wishful thinking. I couldn't afford any of that stuff anyway. The only thing I am planning on buying in St. Louis is Minions lights and EFK stuff.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

it should be a good show, most of these vendors are banking on it to be very successful.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I am hoping so. And I hope they decide to come back to Chicago. Not that I don't like to travel to Vegas and St. Louis. But Chicago is nice too.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

you never know, though kerchner made a nice chunk of change with his haunt and he had some influence on location.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

So he is the one I have to have sex with to get the converntion back to Chicago. Done! Drop your drawers we are heading back to Chicago. yeah me!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

LOL...let me know how it works out Mark!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

You know me. I will take lots of pictures. Plus I know your good buddy DragonLadySue will be thre too. Told me she and her minions are driving all the way from Chicago in their hearses to see the show. Have not seen her since her Hearse show. It should be fun.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

She's lots of fun!


----------

